# Retrofitting Speed Limit Info in 2011-2012 F10 through coding



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Pre-requisites:


Drive Assistence package (Lane Departure warning, High Beam Assistence)



What we did so far:


1) 8TH to VO
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION = sli_gen2
4) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
7) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_code_display = wert_3
8) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4
9) KAFAS, 3020 KAFAS_COMMON, COUNTRY_VARIATION = wert_3
10) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.


This wil read speed limits once in a while but the speed limit info stays for few seconds only...

enabling CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON makes the icon stay permanently but the car stops reading the speed limits. All our cars comes with CEH active whihc gives us a feeling that it must me activ and there are osme other dependent parameters whihc are required to be configured


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry multi posts just want to make sure you read this

OK Guys this is how we can get the SLI working

1) ICM----->3000 Daten, F8----->C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut (Change to verbaut)

2) Replace Kafas (CAFD_00000122) with kafas2(CAFD_00000BD5)

This is it! i need all the help i can get here boys.

Can some body tell us how can we flash the ecu with a different file


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Are the two files, other than the settings, identical with each other? I mean, this could give unwanted results if there are functions added or missing in my CAF with the F10 CAF file..


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not just file we have to replace entire module.... Yup it sounds scary


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Guys, I was playing with the FA pzdata files earlier today and found that there's an option 8TD - Speed Limit Decoding. I added it to my VO but not sure how to go from there 'cause I've not played much with editing the VO yet. The FP shows as 8TD - Decoding of Speed Limit Info. 

One of you guys that knows how to recalculate the VO and see the changes to the caf's may be able to see what's the difference with that option added. It may be the missing piece...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1STBimmer said:


> Guys, I was playing with the FA pzdata files earlier today and found that there's an option 8TD - Speed Limit Decoding. I added it to my VO but not sure how to go from there 'cause I've not played much with editing the VO yet. The FP shows as 8TD - Decoding of Speed Limit Info.
> 
> One of you guys that knows how to recalculate the VO and see the changes to the caf's may be able to see what's the difference with that option added. It may be the missing piece...


We did looked in to this before but we ignored it as none of the members with speed limit info has this in their VO.
May be this time we should give some serious consideration ... Let us try to get 2013 option list for USA and see if 8TD is one of them


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi DreamCar

I have add the following to VO : 5AD , 8TH and 8TN

Chris


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Guys, found something else that seems to be related to SLI:

Looking at the ICM_QL CAF, it lists the following parameters (which I tried a few but no success yet)
3000-Daten > LDM_SLD_Bedienung (LDM SLD operation), setting is 1-stufig (1 stage), there's the possibility of setting it to 2 stage
3000-Daten > LDM_SLD_Funktion > aus (off by default), changed to 'ein' 
LDM_SLD_vmin_kmh 
LDM_SLD_vmin_mph
LDM_SLD_vmax_kmh
LDM_SLD_vmin_mph

All these settings are similar to the other KAFAS related equipment (HBA / LDW / BSD , they all have min/max speed for activation) 
I went out for a drive and still get only --- but I have to play a bit more with the kafas settings myself since my initial settings weren't playing along with my HBA/LDW and both threw a CC error and were non-functional.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Why is that no body else is seeing any readings apart from Hans and me?
Are you guys enabling all the parameters mentioned above?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Stealth did you try the the SLI ?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi
Can i code only the kafas2 into Expert Model, TAL-Processing? How the risk about the car and the rest of ecu's deleting or else?
see the picture.
thanks, Chris


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

chris88 said:


> Hi
> Can i code only the kafas2 into Expert Model, TAL-Processing? How the risk about the car and the rest of ecu's deleting or else?
> see the picture.
> thanks, Chris


Chris,

As much as i am eager to know the result... i cannot suggest you anything as none of the folks i know here have tried it.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@Dream it's possible that the sli_gen1 or sli_gen2 in KOMBI refer to KAFAS or KAFAS2 modules..


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

@1ST: I found those settings last night before you posted. Changed them, still no dice. Re-calculated my FP with 8TD as an option (several times) and still have no KAFAS2 - just KAFAS.

There's a magic combination to be found somewhere. I'm sure we will.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

I found this in a BMW web site. It suggests that the rain sensor information is taken into account to show SLI. Could a RLS sensor setting also be missing? I have looked at, (I think), everything related to rain sensors and I have not seen anything obvious.

JEG23

"Speed Limit Info.

It***8217;s known that traffic regulations are there to be observed by everyone. Nevertheless, it can still happen that you overlook a sign and inadvertently drive too fast. So it***8217;s good when somebody tells you in good time. Either one of your passengers ***8211; or Speed Limit Info.

You want to reach your destinations as fast as you can. That***8217;s why BMW ConnectedDrive offers Speed Limit Info ***8211; to make sure you stay within the legal speed limits. A camera installed close to the rear view mirror not only keeps a wary electronic eye on permanent traffic signs, but also on variable Speed Limit Info on gantries above the road. Together with the information already supplied by your navigation system, it ensures a reliable display of speed limits and other additional traffic warnings like ***8216;when wet***8217;. Either distinctly on the instrument cluster display. Or, as an alternative option, in the Head-Up Display.

Important information that keeps you feeling safe and secure on the road: with Speed Limit Info from BMW ConnectedDrive, you can always drive as fast as you can and as fast as you may."

Update:

Additional information

"In contrast, the intelligent Speed Limit Info keeps the driver constantly informed about the current permissible maximum speed. A camera built in to the rear-view mirror gathers data on permanent speed limits and the lifting of these restrictions and compares the information with the data from the navigation system. It also recognizes and analyses speed restrictions with special conditions: if the camera registers a sign reading '60 km/h in wet weather', this will only be communicated to the driver if the rain sensor of the BMW sends out the appropriate signal ***8211; that is, if the condition ***8216;wet weather***8217; is fulfilled. The same applies to speed limits that apply at certain times of say or when driving with a trailer / caravan. Depending on the model, this information is displayed in the combi instrument or the Head-up Display."


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

miotoo said:


> @Dream it's possible that the sli_gen1 or sli_gen2 in KOMBI refer to KAFAS or KAFAS2 modules..


May be but along with that we have to do this one too

1) ICM----->3000 Daten, F8----->C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut (Change to verbaut)


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

wdimagineer said:


> @1ST: I found those settings last night before you posted. Changed them, still no dice. Re-calculated my FP with 8TD as an option (several times) and still have no KAFAS2 - just KAFAS.
> 
> There's a magic combination to be found somewhere. I'm sure we will.


I am still surprised how Chris is getting Kafas2!

I would say it is a holy grail for SLI....Its a big step!


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> I am still surprised how Chris is getting Kafas2!
> 
> I would say it is a holy grail for SLI....Its a big step!


The module list on his screenshot is very strange. I see there FLA (to manage HBA) which is supposed to not exist when there is KAFAS..

So maybe FLA + KAFAS2 exists...

@chris88 can you post a picture from the front of camera/mirror?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> Guys, found something else that seems to be related to SLI:
> 
> Looking at the ICM_QL CAF, it lists the following parameters (which I tried a few but no success yet)
> 3000-Daten > LDM_SLD_Bedienung (LDM SLD operation), setting is 1-stufig (1 stage), there's the possibility of setting it to 2 stage
> ...


LDM is the tempomat (cruise control) type so I believe all LDM settings relate to cruise control variants & the speed limiter function - the one that when set, does not allow you to accelerate beyond the value set.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

on mine KAFAS contains the FLA, LDW and SLI settings. I have Drivers Asst Pkg but no SLI.



miotoo said:


> The module list on his screenshot is very strange. I see there FLA (to manage HBA) which is supposed to not exist when there is KAFAS..
> 
> So maybe FLA + KAFAS2 exists...
> 
> @chris88 can you post a picture from the front of camera/mirror?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

chris88 said:


> Hi
> Can i code only the kafas2 into Expert Model, TAL-Processing? How the risk about the car and the rest of ecu's deleting or else?
> see the picture.
> thanks, Chris


Chris,

Can you please share your VO? I really want to know how we can Kafas2.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

HI at all

This is my VO on the picture. On my car is only the FLA with the camera under the mirror.
Sorry about the english, i'am swissman


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

miotoo said:


> LDM is the tempomat (cruise control) type so I believe all LDM settings relate to cruise control variants & the speed limiter function - the one that when set, does not allow you to accelerate beyond the value set.


Yep. My Active Cruise Control totally screwed up when I changed one of these values. Instead of the normal setting, I get a "LIM" indication in the dash. My car wouldn't allow me to accelerate beyond the value that was set.

This was really scary on the highway earlier, so I will be changing it back immediately.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

chris88 said:


> HI at all
> 
> This is my VO on the picture. On my car is only the FLA with the camera under the mirror.
> Sorry about the english, i'am swissman


Chris - can you take screenshot of your VO with the options expanded? It should be visible in one of the windows on the right. I want to see what the options codes translate to in terms of description...


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

hello

this is the new printscreen from the option


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@chris88 if you only have 5AC (high beam assistant) but no 5AD - Lane Departure Warning, then I think your car only has the HBA camera & no KAFAS camera. (same as mine)

Can you post apicture of your windshield/mirror area from the outside?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I gave my car with updated VO for global update too bad the SA called me now and said my car is not applicable... Dang it i almost thought i will drive back with SLI  

there goes my best bet ! huge disappointment.


Interesting thing is he said he didnt see any error codes despite the fact there are codes in the Service menu :dunno:


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> I gave my car with updated VO for global update too bad the SA called me now and said my car is not applicable... Dang it i almost thought i will drive back with SLI
> 
> there goes my best bet ! huge disappointment.
> 
> Interesting thing is he said he didnt see any error codes despite the fact there are codes in the Service menu :dunno:


When my car was in for the update they told me about the error codes, but since they were "minor" and the error didn't show as active they just cleared them and moved on.

What do they mean your car isn't applicable?  I thought it was a GLOBAL update? I guess that means different things to BMW. Didn't the 535 have horrible lag (Tip-in) from a standing start? That's what all the magazines said. Am I missing something from the service bulletin? Interesting.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> What do they mean your car isn't applicable? I thought it was a GLOBAL update? I guess that means different things to BMW. Didn't the 535 have horrible lag (Tip-in) from a standing start? That's what all the magazines said. Am I missing something from the service bulletin? Interesting.
> 
> Sean


I don't know how exactly the term "Global Update" came to be, but the two SIB's behind it for Cold Starts and Tip-in that require the vehicle be programmed completely (globally?) with 2.46.0 or higher, are for the N55 Engine only, not the N63.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Don't forget us lowly N52 folks  (Tip-in) I thought DreamCar had a 535 (N55)?

Sean



shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know how exactly the term "Global Update" came to be, but the two SIB's behind it for Cold Starts and Tip-in that require the vehicle be programmed completely (globally?) with 2.46.0 or higher, are for the N55 Engine only, not the N63.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> Don't forget us lowly N52 folks  (Tip-in) I thought DreamCar had a 535 (N55)?
> 
> Sean


You may be right:

_2012 535XI-M Sport, ImperialBlue, Oyster/Black-NAPPA, Anthracite Wood, Cold Weather Pkg, Premium Pkg, Premium Sound, Driver Asst Pkg, Tech Pkg, SAT, Ceramic, HUD, Top View, Side View Cameras, BMW Apps,Convenience Service._

I have no idea then why they would not apply the update, unless he is one of the many where the dealer despite the Service Bulletins, refuses to do it without an actual fault code.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You may be right:
> 
> _2012 535XI-M Sport, ImperialBlue, Oyster/Black-NAPPA, Anthracite Wood, Cold Weather Pkg, Premium Pkg, Premium Sound, Driver Asst Pkg, Tech Pkg, SAT, Ceramic, HUD, Top View, Side View Cameras, BMW Apps,Convenience Service._
> 
> I have no idea then why they would not apply the update, unless he is one of the many where the dealer despite the Service Bulletins, refuses to do it without an actual fault code.


Yes I have 535 - N55

Yeah gave him exact issues he said the tech test drove and couldnt see the issue and the SIB which i gave doesnt apply to my car.

I am not giving up will get another appointmnet with another dealer...

I think i have around 5 dealers with 30 mile range


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Desparately enabled every thing every i thought is related to SLI...

Car went on haywire with all crazy errors and my LDW got disabled etc etc:- but no KAFAS2!.


Chris88,
Can you please explain all the steps you took which poped KAFAS2?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

I add in VO the option 5ad, 8th, 8th write to vo and after calculate it show the kafas2.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

chris88 said:


> I add in VO the option 5ad, 8th, 8th write to vo and after calculate it show the kafas2.


Sorry for asking you the same question again and again,

There is something unique in your car or different in your process of caculation.

can you please elaborate the calculate step? what type of calculation etc:-


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

No problem. I m not directly to the car. I do this a lite bit later.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

into the menu Coding load the VO, after activ i go to the KIS/SVT_Soll load the file VO with the new Options and click calculating. After that, i see the red KAFAS2


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@Dream the value inside VO for zeitkriterium, will also affect which modules are taken from psdzdata.

So when calculating the SVT for CODING, esys will build the TAL for the VO options with different ncd & caf files.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@Dream here I try to build an F10 from scratch...car has nothing but 8TH 

The BD5 module can not be verified as valid for our cars, it appears for chris88 because his car is F25 (X3)..

I'm sure if he tries to verify the 122 KAFAS file for his VO he will get a similar error.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Miotoo,

So you are saying KAFAS2 is only for F30?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Miotoo,
> 
> So you are saying KAFAS2 is only for F30?


I'm saying it's not for F10 for sure.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

miotoo said:


> I'm saying it's not for F10 for sure.


Hmm, for some reason i just want to believe that KAFAS2 is required for SLI to work in US . I am running out of options 
on a side note There are couple of interesting parameters in ICM.. which gives me a feeling that KAFAS2 is not a straight update.

I dont remeber them on top of my head...

If you go to ICM and search for KAFAS you will end up with two parameters just have a look.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok I've been playing with this on my own and after following all the steps, except turning off the CEH I get:

When I start the car I get '---' for the first 180 seconds (there's a nav error timeout parameter that is suspiciously set to 180 secs). (With some coding variations I'd get the red circle first, then changing to the --- or square + ---)
After that, I get the square with '---' (as long as I use Wert03, for the gray US sign) and that's it. Went by quite a few signs and nothing. I"m leaving it on now to see if I at some point it starts 'randomly' reading signs but so far nothing. 

There's a parameter that is supposed to read the SL's from the Nav system, at this point I am thinking that our nav systems may not have speed limit info for the US yet ?? (I know that the Caddy STS does it's version of speed limit info by reading the GPS data).


@Miotoo
Does your car have SLI (the Euro version) as a factory option? If so can you share the KAFAS and KOMBI and IQM?

Also, every time I recalculate my SVT the only ecu's that show change are a software update for the CIC, for NAVL and ENTL, but no CAFD and the JBBL which is not related to anything we're doing. 

I'm also at a loss here. Not sure I want to update the CIC since I don't want to mess the FSC codes and then having to deal with that headache.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Picking from GPS was ruled out our only and some what working option is picking up the signs...


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> There's a parameter that is supposed to read the SL's from the Nav system, at this point I am thinking that our nav systems may not have speed limit info for the US yet ?? (I know that the Caddy STS does it's version of speed limit info by reading the GPS data).
> 
> @Miotoo
> Does your car have SLI (the Euro version) as a factory option? If so can you share the KAFAS and KOMBI and IQM?


I don't have SLI, only HBA so trying to activate it myself..

It's mobileum who was kind in sharing with us his ncd files in the older thread.

Which parameter do you refer to that is supposed to read the limits from the nav?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hmm, for some reason i just want to believe that KAFAS2 is required for SLI to work in US . I am running out of options
> on a side note There are couple of interesting parameters in ICM.. which gives me a feeling that KAFAS2 is not a straight update.
> 
> I dont remeber them on top of my head...
> ...


I found KAFAS mentioned once in ICM. It's Hc2_i_CPar_KAFAS_verbaut.

In ICM, Hc1 parameters are LDW & Hc2 parameters are ABSD. Maybe the camera can provide something to ABSD if enabled..


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mio,
There should be one more which looks important .
Which basically configures whether the system has kafas2


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here it is ICM----->3000 Daten, F8----->C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

If you have LDW, SLI retrofit is available from BMW..

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR91&mospid=52155&btnr=65_2242&hg=65&fg=95

Doubt any hardware is there! Could it be that it's all about an activation code / FSC ?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Here it is ICM----->3000 Daten, F8----->C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut


Don't have it in my ICM


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

miotoo said:


> If you have LDW, SLI retrofit is available from BMW..
> 
> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR91&mospid=52155&btnr=65_2242&hg=65&fg=95
> 
> Doubt any hardware is there! Could it be that it's all about an activation code / FSC ?


Yeah i think we discussed it earlier... Dont remeber but i think Shawn had some explanation that we dont need the activation code!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

And also if it requires Activation code then it shouldnt work at all...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Wait, so you guys are saying it's only possible if you get this piece of hardware?


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Apparently it's an IBAC code. I've seen threads talking about an ibac code generation tool. so that may not be the most challenging part. 

I'd love to know what's in that box, though!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

svache said:


> Wait, so you guys are saying it's only possible if you get this piece of hardware?


Svache,
I don't think so as I mentioned my car reads the signs with out the activation code,


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> I don't think so as I mentioned my car reads the signs with out the activation code,


Yeah that's a bit why I was wondering hehe =)


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have try to verifying the Kafas2. Thats the result:
=======================================
Verifikations-Report Codierung [10.06.2012 19:28:36]

FA 
FP-Auswertung ok
0_.fpl ok
NCD-Ermittlung für Datei "cafd_00000bd5.caf.000_007_014" ok
0__cafd_00000bd5_000_007_014.ncd ok
=================================

It shows no error.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

chris88 said:


> I have try to verifying the Kafas2. Thats the result:
> =======================================
> Verifikations-Report Codierung [10.06.2012 19:28:36]
> 
> ...


Verification means you have in the psdz daten the proper sources to match the FA (VO).

It does not guarantee a successful programming for example if the module does not really exist in the car...

Other question, was SLI an option on your F25 when it was manufactured, or is it a new introduction for MY 2012 ?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

@Dream I just realized that SLI is not an option in the US market or it is something that is expected for MY2013?

If that's the case, it might be introduced with the new module KAFAS2 as the current EU KAFAS implementation - as the one in your and other F10's with LDW, didn't prove to be working well for US traffic signs/data..

..and possibly the coming EU models will also migrate to KAFAS2 as a 2nd gen solution. Only a theory..


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

it was not an option back then. from 2012 until it can be ordered.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

miotoo said:


> @Dream I just realized that SLI is not an option in the US market or it is something that is expected for MY2013?
> 
> If that's the case, it might be introduced with the new module KAFAS2 as the current EU KAFAS implementation - as the one in your and other F10's with LDW, didn't prove to be working well for US traffic signs/data..
> 
> ..and possibly the coming EU models will also migrate to KAFAS2 as a 2nd gen solution. Only a theory..


Thats what i was trying to say... we (US folks) need the KAFAS2 for 100% functionality..

I have checked the CAF files of SVACHE (F30-US owner with SLI) he only had KAFAS2.

and hence my efforts to get the KAFAS2 in to my car....

I strongly believe we just need right software/configuration


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> @Dream I just realized that SLI is not an option in the US market or it is something that is expected for MY2013?
> 
> If that's the case, it might be introduced with the new module KAFAS2 as the current EU KAFAS implementation - as the one in your and other F10's with LDW, didn't prove to be working well for US traffic signs/data..
> 
> ..and possibly the coming EU models will also migrate to KAFAS2 as a 2nd gen solution. Only a theory..


8TH will be offered as a stand-alone option and part of the Driver's Assistance Plus (ZDB) package for MY2013, along with the updated Nav system:

http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691429

SLI is coming to the masses!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@dreamcar 
If you look at the Kafas2 header (you can do this using the CAF viewer) it says it is only for f15/f25/f30 series cars.... Kafas2 won't work in your car


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1STBimmer said:


> @dreamcar
> If you look at the Kafas2 header (you can do this using the CAF viewer) it says it is only for f15/f25/f30 series cars.... Kafas2 won't work in your car


Honestly i dont have any materialistic proof that KAFAS2 wil work with my car but its just my logical belief ... which cannot be proved until 2012 F10's hit the market.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

So for EU F10 owners who do have LDW (ie blessed with KAFAS module+camera) seems the conclusion is that using the settings from the cheat sheet will in fact enable SLI properly for them.

Wish there was someone here who could confirm this. 

Wonder also what's in that retrofit box. Probably only coding then.

@Dream KAFAS2 is a different module, probably 66519271195. How can it help us? Maybe we can read the FDL settings from one who has it say in the F30?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

gapannu,
Does UK also has same speed signs as EU?

can you please send us the KAFAS CAF file from that car make sure you read (Reading Coding Data) the CAF ..othere wise you will have the old CAF file from the car whihc you have connected earlier... Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

gspannu,


Please read the required CAF files .... i am not sure reading VCM will actually checks out the CAF files.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@gspannu

Thanks for your offer, as DreamCar said, you need to read the individual CAFD files after you've read the VCM. To do this right click on the CAFD_xxx_xxx element of each ECU and select 'Read Coding Data'. 

This operation will read the coding info from the car and create a file in your C:\ESysData\CAF folder.
The file names are going to be something like this: CAFD_00000122_XXX_YYY_ZZZ.ncd (00000122 = Ecu Identifier, XXX_YYY_ZZZ is the coding version level)

The files we're looking for are: 
KAFAS
HU_CIC
KOMBI

These are the file names for said files in my car, but keep in mind that they may be slightly different in yours. (This is just an example)
CAFD_00000122_003_003_005 - KAFAS
CAFD_00000069_008_000_042 - KOMBI
CAFD_000000f9_006_008_207 - HU_CIC

Thanks in advance.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@gspannu I'm not in need for it myself, but I just want to say thank you for the interest shown so you might be able to help Dreamcar and the others with getting this thing done 


ps, just in case you didn't know: if you post the files here on the board, make sure to rename the extension of the files from .ncd to .pdf, or the board might not allow it to be uploaded


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Files read from car. Here they are, renamed as per instructions from svache.

HU_CIC ending 006.pdf 
KOMBI ending 020.pdf
KAFAS ending 035.pdf

Do post if you guys get any success...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DrHorsey said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those loop recording dash cameras in case of an "event".
> 
> Would be handy for the front facing camera to keep a loop of video prior to an accident or something. Failing that maybe it can be wired into a recording device...


That is a very cool idea :thumbup:

And it would be even better if you can also add the sideview, topview and rearview camera's to that!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

So, last night I coded the 'system generated' cafd's to the KOMBI and KAFAS after adding 8TH to my FA. Now every time the car starts I get the message 'No Speed Limit Info for your country' Still no readings from the camera.. There's obviously a navigation component to this and whatever it is, it's missing in our cars...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1STBimmer said:


> So, last night I coded the 'system generated' cafd's to the KOMBI and KAFAS after adding 8TH to my FA. Now every time the car starts I get the message 'No Speed Limit Info for your country' Still no readings from the camera.. There's obviously a navigation component to this and whatever it is, it's missing in our cars...


Didn't you change the SLI generation? SLI-1 is not supported for USA we have to change it to SLI-generation2


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Ok, am I retarded or what can you please direct me to the link in how to add 8TH to VO or the FA . Thanks. I've been trying to keep up here but been lost in the sauce!


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Ausfahrt said:


> Ok, am I retarded or what can you please direct me to the link in how to add 8TH to VO or the FA . Thanks. I've been trying to keep up here but been lost in the sauce!


Ausfahrt (AKA Exit):

In list of attached files in the first post of this thread look for the one that says "...part 3". It contains the instructions for changing the VO (FA). http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624369


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Sharbotcom said:


> Ausfahrt (AKA Exit):
> 
> In list of attached files in the first post of this thread look for the one that says "...part 3". It contains the instructions for changing the VO (FA). http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624369


Thanks....:thumbup:


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

have found in the COMBO the following entry: 3004 SL-FLC-APPL, -TIMEOUT and -ALIVE. i have set all of theme to activ. After coding and restart the Combo, shows on the CIC the Error "Spurverlasswarnung fehler" LDM Error.
Maybe, i dont have the software or hardware installed. i have on the fla.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

chris88 said:


> have found in the COMBO the following entry: 3004 SL-FLC-APPL, -TIMEOUT and -ALIVE. i have set all of theme to activ. After coding and restart the Combo, shows on the CIC the Error "Spurverlasswarnung fehler" LDM Error.
> Maybe, i dont have the software or hardware installed. i have on the fla.


LDM is Speed Limit aka LIM on the steering wheel so maybe SL here is not SLI...


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@dreamcar

I'll check that...I think that the default was sli-gen1 because initially I the icon that was displayed was the circle with two notches on the bottom (euro gen1?) But when I restarted the car it properly displayed the gray square...I'll set the sli_gen to gen2 in Kombi tonight and report back. But at this point I think the issue is that the US maps don't have speed limit information loaded...



DreamCar said:


> Didn't you change the SLI generation? SLI-1 is not supported for USA we have to change it to SLI-generation2


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

SLI is available as an option in the US for the latest M5, I wonder if the most recent Nav update might have the speed limit info...


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Shawn...

just an update: your information about the FSC Code thing seems to be wrong, at least for my car.. I manage to activate the Speed Limit info and it is working!

I just found out that I have to code the KAFAS Modul too...

Which would be this:



> 1)
> 5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
> 6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
> 7) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_code_display = wert_3
> ...


I was not aware that I had to code KAFAS Module too, thats why it never worked... now i just changed those things and the --- sign appeared on my HUD too. I did a test drive and it is working now!

It just shows the regular square signs, just when I pass the speed limit sign...

However, I am not in Germany with the car and I would like to switch it to german/european road signs. I assume that I need to change those country codes... to what? 1?

Also, I had to restart esys and now Kafas module is not showing up anymore in the FA list, very weird.. that way I cant really code the sign look...

Any suggestions/idea what to do?

PS: I never added the 8TH to the SELEPA, since I did not know how?! (you may tell me)...but it worked though...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> Hey Shawn...
> 
> just an update: your information about the FSC Code thing seems to be wrong, at least for my car.. I manage to activate the Speed Limit info and it is working!
> 
> ...


SLI FSC Code is a 7E FSC Code, and it was introduced in ISTA/P 2.47.1:









What version of ISTA/P is on your car?


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for your quick response!

I don't have the computer here.... but its something from 09/2010 !


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Americanrider said:


> thanks for your quick response!
> 
> I don't have the computer here.... but its something from 09/2010 !


Americanrider,

Can you clarify a bit what you see? If I understand you, you are not in the US, but in Germany.

Does the system actually reads and provides the speed limits?

Getting the speed limit sign (square or circle) is one thing, getting the KAFAS camera to recognize and post the speed in you dash or HUD is something else.

I think I have the code to get the European sign to show up at home (I will get you that when I get there). I just want to make sure you have gone farther than what many of us have done and have it actually working.

JEG23


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Jeg...

sorry, for not writing this before... alright... just played again on my car... Kafas is back...

for the facts: I do have lane departure warning, automatic high beams and that rectangle thing in the mirrors (forgot the name)... no SLI from bmw so far...the car is a US SPEC car, i just took it to Germany since i relocated... car is working fine so far..

I did have the KAFAS module there all the time.... just didnt touch it regards SLI....

And yes, it does show and recognize it!

I just changed the Country settings to 1 and it does show now the german/european signs...so which is working fine now! Although, the HUD shows the sign not with the white background (my HUD test screens shows them somehow)...anyone knows how to enable this?

So.. yes, the SLI is working, however, the signs are showing up for a second once I pass the speed limit sign... doesn't appear there permanent...is there a way to make it appear a bit longer???

Just included pictures... 1 from HUD (sorry coulnd't get the iphone cam that far while driving and making a picture in that moment)... 1 from KOMBI (showing 30km/h) and one from my HUD info test modus (this screen I don't have it in the normal operation...not that nice 3d road navigation...only the old basic one ...)

PS:Shawn: its definetly the ISTA of 10-09 something... so 09/2010 which makes sense since the car was built in 11/2010 (2011 modell)...

PPS: I did play also a bit on the SLI Variation (i believe it was in Kombi)...it was inactive before.. set it to SLI-Variation 1 or so...speed limit did not recognize.... did set to inactive again... it did recognize... tried to go with SLI-variation 2 and 2_nit or something and both worked fine so I just left it at 2_nit...


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Americanrider said:


> Hey Jeg...
> 
> sorry, for not writing this before... alright... just played again on my car... Kafas is back...
> 
> ...


Americanrider,

That is good to hear. I believe the problem is that KAFAS is supposed to recognize the signs and then cross check with the Navigation system information and then post a permanent speed limit in you dash. Early cars seem to be missing the capability to do this cross check with the Nav system.

Change the country variation to 2 and I think you might get the white background.

Send me your E-mail address in a PM and I will send you a list of codes you can try.

JEG23


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you talking about this?

KAFAS >>> 3010 SLI Coding_10 >>>> NAV_STARTUP_TIME
KAFAS >>> 3010 SLI Coding_10 >>>> NAV_GRAPH_MATCH_QUALITY
KAFAS >>> 3010 SLI Coding_10 >>>> NAV_Resync_Counter_Invalid
KAFAS >>> 3010 SLI Coding_10 >>>> NAV_Resync_Not available
KAFAS >>> 3010 SLI Coding_10 >>>> Explicit_SPEED_LIMITS >>> Kommentar: defines usage of explicit speed limits from the navigation system >> is set to Wert_01 (cannot be changed to anything else)...


also.. you are talking about to change the SLI variation in the Kombi 

KOMBI>>>3000>>>SPEED_LIMIT-GENERATION ?? It was inactive and worked fine... i did set it to sli_gen_1 and it did not recognize the speed limit.. then set to sli_gen_2_npi and it works fine..you mean i should set it to sli_gen_2 only (that option exists too)..?

If I can help you guys somehow to get the SLI working for your cars, let me know please if I need to do something...! I am not sure since I do have an "older" ISTA version on it, if my car is suppose to have no problems or if my car is a miracle between all these other ones that can't to seem have it running


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> thanks for your quick response!
> 
> I don't have the computer here.... but its something from 09/2010 !


So, then my information is not wrong. 

Your car would have between ISTA/P 2.39.0 and 2.39.4 on it:

F010-10-09-501 = ISTA/P	2.39.0
F010-10-09-510 = ISTA/P	2.39.1
F010-10-09-510 = ISTA/P	2.39.2
F010-10-09-522 = ISTA/P	2.39.3
F010-10-09-522 = ISTA/P	2.39.4

FSC Code Requirement was Introduced in 07/2012:

F010-12-07-531 = ISTA/P	2.47.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, then my information is not wrong.
> 
> Your car would have between ISTA/P 2.39.0 and 2.39.4 on it:
> 
> ...


Thus your car would not require the FSC Enabling Code.


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, then my information is not wrong.
> 
> Your car would have between ISTA/P 2.39.0 and 2.39.4 on it:
> 
> ...


Ok.. if thats the case, it makes sense.. yes its one of the F010-10-09-522 = ISTA/P
then the car is just working how its suppose to be, correct? 

the car was built in late 11/2010 and is a 2011 modell..

If i update to a newer/newest ISTA, i guess I won't be able to have the SLI enabled?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> Ok.. if thats the case, it makes sense.. yes its one of the F010-10-09-522 = ISTA/P
> then the car is just working how its suppose to be, correct?
> 
> the car was built in late 11/2010 and is a 2011 modell..
> ...


If your car is Dealer Programmed with latest ISTA/P, you will only be able to get SLI working again if you somehow can get a 7E FSC Code, and have it properly Imported and Activated in your Kafas ECU.

This is no different than how it was with BMW Apps. Upon first release, no FSC Code was required. ISTA/P 2.48.3 came along, and suddenly a 9C FSC Code was required in CIC.

It is also quite probable that even with a 7E FSC Code properly Imported and Activated in your Kafas ECU, you may still not have working SLI stateside with only Kafas. While not 100% positive, all indications are SLI stateside requires Kafas2.


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Shawn...

alright, thanks for the info  

JEG23 sent me some more information... 

I have 2 remaining issues

1. The speed limit info does only show the sign for 3 seconds, in HUD and Kombi as well... how can I have it stay permanent? I am sure I am missing some settings.. it shouldn't matter if the car is US Spec or not?!

2. The background of the european road signs in the HUD is transparent instead of white like it shows in the Kombi Dashboard...JEG23 said that for some reason, it is this way...because the HUD is one of the older ones although it shows the right sign in the HUD Test modus...


Any suggestions for those 2 problems? No1 is more important since it does not really make sense to have it shown for 3 seconds..


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

just bringing up this thread again.. Shawn, are you able to help out here one more time?? Any idea? Anyone else?

Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> just bringing up this thread again.. Shawn, are you able to help out here one more time?? Any idea? Anyone else?
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


I can't. This has been thoroughly investigated by both JEG and myself working together, and as I wrote, we could not make it work on JEG's car, even with a 7E FSC Code. It may be possible on a car with KAFAS2 and 7E FSC Code though.


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok thanks Shawn...

Well.. i wonder what all those settings are:

Anzeigedauer Autobahn, Anzeigedauer Landstrasse etc... these are all the indicators for the duration of the sign appearance...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> Ok thanks Shawn...
> 
> Well.. i wonder what all those settings are:
> 
> Anzeigedauer Autobahn, Anzeigedauer Landstrasse etc... these are all the indicators for the duration of the sign appearance...


I do not understand what you are wondering about here. All the codes to support SLI are there in the CAFD's, and enabling some of them will even produce some semblance of having SLI, but without the correct KAFAS Camera hardware and FSC Code, it's all for naught, as you will never have a fully functional SLI system.


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Greetings. I installed a new camera and KAFAS2, but I can not get the codes 7E for your car. Help me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dimon68 said:


> Greetings. I installed a new camera and KAFAS2, but I can not get the codes 7E for your car. Help me.


You have to order them from someone with ASAP Portal access. Have you checked with Bimmer Tech or Bimmer Retrofit to see if they can get one?


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

Americanrider said:


> Hey Shawn...
> 
> alright, thanks for the info
> 
> ...


I guess that returns you back to the main problem here:

enabling CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON makes the icon stay permanently but the car stops reading the speed limits.


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

This may sound stupid, but what would happen if I try to add SLI if I don't have any of the drive assist options. I know that camera is a requirement but there is a read from navi as well.


----------



## 2Wires (Mar 15, 2014)

I added 8TH to my VO and this is what e-sys changed:

HU_CIC
3001 SPEEDLIMIT_INFO aktiv

ICM - no changes

HUD - no changes

Kombi
3000 SPEED_LIMIT aktiv
3000 SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION	inaktiv
3004 RCOG_TRSG_TIMEOUT aktiv
3004 RCOG_TRSG_APPL aktiv
3008 KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT aktiv
3008 HUD_PIA_SPEED_LIM aktiv

KAFAS
3010 SLI_ON_OFF SLI_ON
3010 CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON	aktiv
3010 Country_code_display	wert_3
3010 UNIT DISPLAY wert_4
3020 COUNTRY_VARIATION wert_3

I already updated KAFAS to the latest version, now I'm doing ICM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why? You won't get it working without a 7E FSC Enabling Code.


----------



## 2Wires (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea, I'm afraid so, too.
But hope dies last and at least I tried it...


----------



## frivas (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 2010 F10 535i, with High Beam Assistant.... could I enable SLI if I code the car? I'm sure that I've got a CIC (not the new NBT)... will this work?
what about LDW? do I need the side cameras too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have KAFAS Camera for HBA, and not the newer cheaper / dumber FLA Camera, it should be capable of being coded to do SLI, and LDW; however, SLI also requires a 7E FSC Enabling Code before it can work, and LDW will work, but you will be missing the Dash Switch for it, and the Steering Wheel Vibrator.


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

*It works!!!*

Guys it works, i am very happy :thumbup:

First of all I would like to thank Shawnsheridan for his support when I felt in trouble..
and then also DreamCar for his valuable guidance in this thread...
and finally Americanrider because it gave me hope that the coding would work (without FSC Code) on the first F10/11 series

I state that my car (F11) was produced in September 2010, and among the options present from the factory there is 05AD (LDW system)

I made the following encodings largely following the directions posted by DreamCar

1) 8TH to VO
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION = *inaktive* (this item had not changed for forgetfulness, and remained so)
4) KOMBI, *3000* FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv (i have not 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT)
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = *aktiv*
7) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_*coding*_display = *wert_1* (i have not Country_*code*_display)
8) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4
9) KAFAS, 3020 KAFAS_COMMON, COUNTRY_VARIATION = *wert_01*
10) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.

When I turn on the car, you see (on HUD and dashboard) the circle with three "---"
After a few hundred meters the car displays the speed limit 
The signal remains fixed until it detects a new limit
I'm sure the KAFAS camera works because it has detected a speed limit recently installed due to roadworks

Now a couple of questions:

> It is normal that when I turn on the car, i see (on HUD and dashboard) the circle with three "---" ?
> I have to correct the entry "3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION" with "sli_gen1"? (I assume is 1 because my car is the first series)

thank you to all

Andrea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:

While your car is an early F11 build, does it have the factory original programming, or has it been updated? What is your I-Step Current?


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

I presume it have the factory original programming: a few months ago I did install the original bmw alarm (from official dealer), so I think they coded only the necessary modules but not update it.
Tomorrow i'll see my current I-Step

Andrea


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

I-Step (current, last or shipment) is F010-10-09-510

Andrea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So, as I suspected, you have very old KAFAS firmware, 2.39.x. I do not think it will work if flashed with new firmware.


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

but what will change with the new firmware?


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

also, do you think it should be left "inaktive" at "SPEED LIMIT GENERATION"??
you think my KAFAS version is earlier than the definition of "Sli_1"?

Andrea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think if you get flashed with new firmware, it will require a 7E FSC Enabling Code afterwards, just like BMW did with 6NR BMW Apps,


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

over the option 6NR (right?) think there might be other options without the obligation of fsc code (for my car)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not understand what you write.

When 6NR BMW Apps first came out, no FSC Enabling Code was needed. Then in a newer version of ISTA/P, BMW added the requirement for a a 9C FSC Enabling Code in Head Unit.

With SLI, they did the same thing. At first, no FSC Enabling Code was needed. Then in a newer version of ISTA/P, BMW added the requirement for a a 7E FSC Enabling Code in KAFAS.


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

so I can install the option 6NR without the obligation of fsc code, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

On your car, you should be able too, assuming you have a Combox. Add 6NR to FA, and VO Code Combox and CIC. If you older MULF module instead, which came on the earliest wave of F10 builds, it won't work.


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have CIC. I'd like to add internet browsing function... witch VO Code in combox and CIC i have to do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nowhere near that easy. It's complicated. You need to read my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## Andrea F11 (Mar 24, 2014)

ok thanks. I realize to be off topic here, then I ask you another question with P.M.

Andrea


----------



## cdrascic (Feb 4, 2016)

*2011 535i Xdrive WOrking*

I have Lane Departure and auto Hi beams. I coded it like in the first post, and used SLI_Gen2

I receive speed limit updates on some road signs. Some I do not. I did not get an FSC code, but I imagine my version is prior to needing it. I live in US and kept all the Country codes the same as were in the coding already.


----------



## Alexxxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

@Shawn
could you write what I have to code to activate the HBA and LDW in my car? Sumary and clear...

I have 5er with SLI so I have the KAFAS with needed code already.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexxxxx said:


> @Shawn
> could you write what I have to code to activate the HBA and LDW in my car? Sumary and clear...
> 
> I have 5er with SLI so I have the KAFAS with needed code already.


You need to add to FA the following, and then VO Code car:

S5ACA High-beam assistant
S5ADA Lane departure warning

But, for LDW, you will be missing Dash Switch to enable it, and Steering Wheel Vibrator, and for HBA, you will be missing BC Stalk Switch to enable it.


----------



## Alexxxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

do I really need the dash switch and the stalk switch or can switch these features in iDrive?
Any other codes/changes beside S5ACA and S5ADA in FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexxxxx said:


> do I really need the dash switch and the stalk switch or can switch these features in iDrive?
> Any other codes/changes beside S5ACA and S5ADA in FA?


You need On/Off switches, or coding to make them On by default, which may or may not exist.

There is not other Option Codes needed in FA.


----------



## jhon_85 (May 6, 2016)

HELLO
Someone managed to make it work with KAFAS 1 speed limit info bmw f10 countries where it operates ?

I tried and I variant Aces for 1 second and read speed indicator disappears

1) pentru a VO 8TH
2) HU_CIC, 3001 ExBox, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = activ
3) COMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERAREA = sli_gen2
4) COMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = activ
5) Kafas, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) Kafas, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
7) Kafas, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_code_display = VALUE_3
8) Kafas, 3010 SLI_CODING, UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4
9) Kafas, 3020 KAFAS_COMMON, COUNTRY_VARIATION = VALUE_3
10) Este pornit Speed ??Limit Info pe display.

I tried to change CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv in aktiv and not worked the speed is reading in "nickt_aktiv" stay active just a second but the speed indicator disapare if may change the time?


----------



## FoxE 64 (May 2, 2016)

Any idea if my 2009 E64 CIC is capable of showing speed limits?
5AD	Lane Deviation Warning
5AC	Autom. High-beam Headlights Control
610	Head Up Display
7SP	Navi Professinal W.handyprep.bluetooth

thx


----------



## vasilica (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

I am new here.

I have an F10 with SLI active kafas1, but not working in my country. 
All cars in my country with kafas2 have this option working.
How do i get this work in my car?


----------



## MarianM (May 3, 2016)

*SLI for Romania*

Anyone had managed to enable SLI for european countries. For example Romania.
I have 5er - 2011 with SLI, kafas, and hud but the SLI doesn't work in this country. Can anyone tell me the right codes for making it work?

Thanks


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

solution http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9857134&postcount=6


----------



## kosaznosa (Oct 14, 2016)

Excelent job tutuianu daniel!
In Slovakia working!


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> solution http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9857134&postcount=6


I put in US as in USA and it gave me a value of 55, 53. I haven't tried it yet by changing it. But what it shows right now in esys is 53, 4D. I put it in the converter and it tells me the country code is SM. What Is SM? What country is that?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

SM = San Marino, changing country code to US will show you San Marino default limits (which is actually Italy speed limits). If you live in US the accuracy of the system will be pretty off. This can work only if your country has exact default speed limits like Italy.


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Ausfahrt said:


> I put in US as in USA and it gave me a value of 55, 53. I haven't tried it yet by changing it. But what it shows right now in esys is 53, 4D. I put it in the converter and it tells me the country code is SM. What Is SM? What country is that?


There are basically three options that have speed limit defaults coded (you will see this in the Name_1l Name_2 and Name_3 fields):


San Marino
South Africa
Australia

I tried all three and these were my results for city and highway speed defaults:

San Marino - 50km/h (30mph) city and 130 km/h (80mph) 
South Africa - 60km/h (35mph) city and 120km/h (75mph)
Australia - 50km/h (30mph) city and 110 km/h (70mph)

Since I am in Canada and generally our speed limits range from 40km/h in residential streets to 100km/h on multi-lane highways, I simply changed the Australia hex values (NAME_3) from 41, 55 to 43, 41 (you might want to do the same for the US). I also changed South Africa to reflect the US so my speed limit indicator will still operate when i travel there.

Hope this helps some of you.

If anyone has SLI factory optioned in North America, I (and many others) would appreciate if you could post the the proper values for Canada and the US. Specifically, we would need the values from KAFAS --> 3030 --> Implicit_Speed_Limits_1:

OFFSET
NAME (for Canada and the US - this value would either be 43, 41 for Canada and 55, 53 for the US)
SPEED_LIMITS
COUNTRY_SPECIFIC_PARAM

N


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

For countries supported by KAFAS1 there are 5 default speed limits compared to only 2 available for the 3 extra options in coding.


----------



## AweBMW (Oct 9, 2016)

Were you able to get the SLI working? I have a 2012 528i with LDW and HBA. I live in Toronto as well.If you enabled SLI, can you share the elements that need to be modified?



nike_m said:


> There are basically three options that have speed limit defaults coded (you will see this in the Name_1l Name_2 and Name_3 fields):
> 
> 
> San Marino
> ...


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

I did get it working, although if the speed limits aren't stored in the navigation maps, the default values are a little off (e.g,. 110km/h for 400 series highways)

Try this:

HU_CIC --> SPEEDLIMIT_INFO --> set to: Aktiv
KOMBI --> KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT --> set to: Aktiv 
KOMBI --> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATOR --> set to: Aktiv 
KOMBI --> SPEED_LIMIT --> set to: Aktiv
KAFAS --> SLI_ON_OFF --> set to: Sli_On
KAFAS --> ELECTRIC_HORIZON --> set to: Aktiv
KAFAS --> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY --> set to: werte = 02
KAFAS --> UNIT_DISPLAY --> set to: werte = 02
KAFAS --> COUNTRY_VARIATION --> set to: werte = 04
KAFAS --> IMPLICIT_SPEED_1 --> set to: werte = 43, 41
KAFAS --> IMPLICIT_SPEED_2 --> set to: werte = FF, FF
KAFAS --> IMPLICIT_SPEED_3 --> set to: werte = 55, 53

Nike


----------



## 2014-5gt (Jan 1, 2014)

When you said a little off, do you get instances where the displayed speeds are not what the lawful speeds are for the roads?


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Typically not - I updated the maps to 2017 and they have been pretty accurate. The only issue is sometimes the highway speed limit shows 110 km/h and generally it should be 100km/h


----------



## Crosbo (Oct 14, 2016)

nike_m said:


> I did get it working, although if the speed limits aren't stored in the navigation maps, the default values are a little off (e.g,. 110km/h for 400 series highways)
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


Nike, why did you set 3 different sets of country values for the 3 Implicit Speed settings?


----------

